# Proud Owner Of The Selectron



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi from a newbie

In response to the thread started by Mike a couple of days ago, I would just like to let you know the Selectron has gone to a good home.

Big thanks to Roy for a stunning watch







& his usual excellent service.

This has made a great addition to my small but growing collection.

Atleast now it has gone to a forum member









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Andrew.









Good watch for your first post to, well done.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Andrew









Like Alan says, that a stunning watch, hope to see some pics soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Welcome to the forum Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome mate to the best forum around -







-Tony


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to







Andrew.

I can't pretend I'm not envious of you
















If you ever get tired of it or fancy a swap you know where I am.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Andrew, now you`re here that _"small but growing collection"_ certainly will


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MIKE said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome to all of you and I'll bare your comment in mind Mike.

I'm fairly new to this watch collecting so I am still very much in buying mode, so for the moment all my watches are keepers.

Most of the collection is made up of divers or chronos (or as the 710 says "whats this thing you've got with bezels & buttons







)

I have about 8 divers inc. an '87 Submariner 16800, Oris Blue TT1, O&W M2, a couple of Zeno Divers, Seiko Orange Monster & a few others.

My chronos inc. a Speedy Pro, Chase Durer, Sorna world time, Poljot and now a O&W Selectron.

The rest of them probably go in the "bought late on a Saturday night after to many JD & Cokes" catergory







which in a way gives them a certain charm









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to tthe forum Andrew


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Andrew,

Sounds like you'll fit in quite nicely here...great watch collection, JD & Cokes leading to questionable purchases, and a 710 who doesn't quite get it.

Welcome...and pull up a chair.

btw...does Mutley come from The Wacky Races? (one of my favorite cartoons as a kid)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

A nice collection.



mutley said:


> The rest of them probably go in the "bought late on a Saturday night after to many JD & Cokes" catergory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will not feel alone here then


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Sounds like you'll fit in quite nicely here...great watch collection, JD & Cokes leading to questionable purchases, and a 710 who doesn't quite get it.
> 
> ...


fussel wussel......

Toby


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Sounds like you'll fit in quite nicely here...great watch collection, JD & Cokes leading to questionable purchases, and a 710 who doesn't quite get it.
> 
> ...


SharkBike

That picture says it all, it's also one of the only names the 710 calls me that can be mentioned on a family forum


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mutley said:


> SharkBike
> 
> That picture says it all, it's also one of the only names the 710 calls me that can be mentioned on a family forum


This is a family forum? Drat, drat, and double drat!

How the %&#$ (family friendly expletive) did I ever get to 99 posts without receiving a single admonishment for inappropriate language?

Hey...look at that...I have 99 posts...and it only took me two years and three days. I'm gonna have to come up with something really _dastardly _for #100.


----------

